
Firejail – Linux Application Sandbox - xanthine
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/firejail
======
mikece
I presume “jail” In this context derived from FreeBSD jails. The
Free/Open/NetBSD systems are generally easier to harden against attacks than
Linux distros (in part because the are full operating systems and not “kernel
distros”). I wonder if security consciousness could be the impetus needed to
get users looking at *BSD for desktop use in high security environments.

